# how to unblock internet access to specific ip addresses



## youpie99 (Aug 8, 2008)

how do i find out if my specific ip address on a shared Linksys router (to which 3 different laptops are connected -- 2 wireless and 1 by ethernet cable) has been blocked from accessing the Internet?

Also how do i unblock the access?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Who's router is this?


----------



## youpie99 (Aug 8, 2008)

this is a shared router and doesn't belong to me. i only pay to use the access.


----------



## youpie99 (Aug 8, 2008)

could you help me figure this out?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you don't have access to the router's configuration, I think you're out of luck.


----------



## youpie99 (Aug 8, 2008)

i do have access to the router's configuration. i just dont know what to do.


----------

